

Why hasn't this seen the sunlight by Blackberry or Nokia :( - NicoJuicy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62WpA5HwPOo

======
NicoJuicy
And Scalado remove (removes people from a picture) also hasn't seen the
daylight :
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=flNom...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=flNomXIIWr4)

